# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  GINEBRA & ENZO (MASTINE ET CROISE)

## MacVitiz

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* GINEBRA ET ENZO
*Type:* Mâtin Espagnol
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







           

Il y a quelques mois sur une page de diffusion, il eut un cas touchant de nombreuses personnes en plein cur...
Souvenez-vous... c'était l'histoire de Ginebra et d'Enzo.
Il est vrai que leur histoire est bouleversante et que la vie sest montrée fort injuste du jour au lendemain sans prévenir personne et laissant deux âmes esseulées.
En effet, les deux inséparables ont été sauvés par la police alors quils veillaient depuis plusieurs jours sur le corps de leur brave maître qui les avait quitté.
Pris en charge et emmenés en résidence, Ginebra est arrivée très affectée montrant des signes dune grave dépression refusant de vivre. Son fils Enzo fut moins éprouvé, sans doute dû à son âge.
Mais les deux doivent à présent trouver un nouveau foyer et selon les souhaits de nos amis Espagnols, nous faisons une demande dadoption conjointe. Ginebra ne pouvant vivre sans son fils Enzo...
Car cette gentille maman très protectrice à son égard et au regard bienveillant toujours posé sur lui ne peut vivre sans lui.
Conscientes qu'une adoption conjointe est plus difficile à réussir nous espérons quand même un miracle...car les séparer est tout bonnement impensable eux qui vivaient choyés auprès de leur maître.
Ce dernier en prenait grand soin en digne amoureux des animaux quil était, connu dans la ville au travers des actions quil menait auprès des nombreuses colonies de chats quil nourrissait chaque jour, toujours accompagné par ses deux fidèles compagnons. Nous avons donc un duo de choc cohabitant parfaitement bien avec leurs amis félins et tout autres congénères canins.
Ginebra est une solide mastine denviron 52 kg, née en avril 2019, son fils Enzo issu dune portée métissée et un plus petit modèle denviron 16 kgs né en septembre 2020. Ils sont désormais prêts à poursuivre leur route ensemble où le destin les mènera.
Munis de leur passeport, vaccinés, pucés, stérilisés et testés négatifs aux maladies méditerranéennes, ils n'ont plus que nous désormais sur qui compter.
Nous ne pourrons pas effacer cet événement tragique de leur mémoire mais il nous est possible de recoller les morceaux pour leur constituer un nouvel avenir.
C'est donc collés l'un a l'autre qu'ils remonteront à vos côtés sans artifices ni additifs...mais bien avec leurs têtes de gros nounours et leurs curs tout cabossés prêts à être dorlotés...

https://www.coeursdemastins.org/
https://www.coeursdemastins.org/questionnaires

----------

